# Does anyone use Alibox TV(AKA Super Stalker) on ROKU?



## Noctosphere (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello
I'd like to know anyone usex aliboxtv on ROKU
Their Roku channel is called Super Stalker

I'd like to know because recently, my channel got removed, without apparent reason
I'd like to know if anyone has the same problem

I paid for a year of service and got like 6 month only
I'm emailing them, but they take lot of time to answer :S

So? Anyone uses their services?


----------

